# Hadiyah



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Kuwait Oil Tanker Co/s tanker in the Clyde in late 80s/early 1990s heading for the oil terminal at Finnart.


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

Good profile of this Korean building (Samsung)1989, for Kuwait ,with her sister ARABIYAH.


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

I shall amend date-took it 4 years before she was built!!


----------

